# Very New Mom to an Older Outdoor Tortoise



## Trishyha (Jan 22, 2019)

Hello. I’m Trish. I live in San Diego. I just acquired a big tortoise from my dad, who lives in Los Angeles; more specifically the San Fernando Valley. Roughly 11 years ago she adopted him and lived in his garage. He recently had to move to an apartment and I agreed to adopt Toruga (her name). 

What I know about her:
She understands English and Spanish, her name, what her favorite foods are and what he feed her. I believe she’s a desert tortoise but I want to make sure. My dad thinks she’s roughly 30-35 yrs old. 

What I need help with is, she lived in my dad’s garage. I don’t have a garage. My uncle who used to have a tortoise (Florence) lived in a dog house. So I bought a really nice dog house for her. Will this be suitable?
I have a nice size backyard. So she could roam. However I was told they dig and they dig deep. I’m now trying to tortoise proof my yard. Any suggestions? 
The pictures I attached are of her in my dad’s garage, the house I got her, and the part of my yard I’d like to place her. 

I’m so grateful to have stumbled across this website.


----------



## ascott (Jan 22, 2019)

Trishyha said:


> Hello. I’m Trish. I live in San Diego. I just acquired a big tortoise from my dad, who lives in Los Angeles; more specifically the San Fernando Valley. Roughly 11 years ago she adopted him and lived in his garage. He recently had to move to an apartment and I agreed to adopt Toruga (her name).
> 
> What I know about her:
> She understands English and Spanish, her name, what her favorite foods are and what he feed her. I believe she’s a desert tortoise but I want to make sure. My dad thinks she’s roughly 30-35 yrs old.
> ...



Great looking tort...from the back 

Just keep in mind that the tort will be out of sorts when you place in the new space....he will be a little stressed and just be sure you walk the perimeter of the yard BEFORE you let the tortoise loose...I would also suggest release be a day when you are able to be home and are prepared to tortoise watch to see its points of interest and what hazards the tortoise will find....Is that an orange tree in the space? You will likely find that the dog house is a nice gesture on your part....but that tortoise will likely locate its own fav place...the garage served as a cool dry place and likely the tort will try to find "its garage" in the new space.....under the shed under the porch concrete foundation--those are a couple places I would suspect from looking at your pics....

Was the tortoise brumating (winter sleep) when you took it in? What is the tortoise doing now (activity/awake/asleep?)


----------



## Gillian M (Jan 22, 2019)

Welcome to the forum!

Please read the "Beginners Mistakes" Thread and ask questions when in doubt/need help.


----------



## jsheffield (Jan 22, 2019)

Welcome to TFO and good luck with your tort!

Jamie


----------



## Cathie G (Jan 22, 2019)

I actually found Tortoise Forum accidentally also. I'm so glad I did. Between the experience of your dad and the info on Tortoise Forum, you have the best of both worlds. Best wishes.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## Trishyha (Jan 22, 2019)

ascott said:


> Great looking tort...from the back
> 
> Just keep in mind that the tort will be out of sorts when you place in the new space....he will be a little stressed and just be sure you walk the perimeter of the yard BEFORE you let the tortoise loose...I would also suggest release be a day when you are able to be home and are prepared to tortoise watch to see its points of interest and what hazards the tortoise will find....Is that an orange tree in the space? You will likely find that the dog house is a nice gesture on your part....but that tortoise will likely locate its own fav place...the garage served as a cool dry place and likely the tort will try to find "its garage" in the new space.....under the shed under the porch concrete foundation--those are a couple places I would suspect from looking at your pics....
> 
> Was the tortoise brumating (winter sleep) when you took it in? What is the tortoise doing now (activity/awake/asleep?)



I’m preparing myself for her shock of new environment/people/dogs etc. She is hibernating. She’s still asleep. I currently have her in my laundry room (where it’s really cool) in a box with news paper. I check on her several times a day. She seems to be doing fine.


----------



## Trishyha (Jan 22, 2019)

jsheffield said:


> Welcome to TFO and good luck with your tort!
> 
> Jamie



Thank you.


----------



## Trishyha (Jan 22, 2019)

Cathie G said:


> I actually found Tortoise Forum accidentally also. I'm so glad I did. Between the experience of your dad and the info on Tortoise Forum, you have the best of both worlds. Best wishes.



Thank you. I appreciate it.


----------



## Trishyha (Jan 22, 2019)

ascott said:


> Great looking tort...from the back
> 
> Just keep in mind that the tort will be out of sorts when you place in the new space....he will be a little stressed and just be sure you walk the perimeter of the yard BEFORE you let the tortoise loose...I would also suggest release be a day when you are able to be home and are prepared to tortoise watch to see its points of interest and what hazards the tortoise will find....Is that an orange tree in the space? You will likely find that the dog house is a nice gesture on your part....but that tortoise will likely locate its own fav place...the garage served as a cool dry place and likely the tort will try to find "its garage" in the new space.....under the shed under the porch concrete foundation--those are a couple places I would suspect from looking at your pics....
> 
> Was the tortoise brumating (winter sleep) when you took it in? What is the tortoise doing now (activity/awake/asleep?)



Oh and by the way, the tree is a pomelo tree (Chinese grapefruit).


----------



## ascott (Jan 22, 2019)

Trishyha said:


> I’m preparing myself for her shock of new environment/people/dogs etc. She is hibernating. She’s still asleep. I currently have her in my laundry room (where it’s really cool) in a box with news paper. I check on her several times a day. She seems to be doing fine.


 
lol...I would suggest, if you are not already doing so, not physically disturbing her each time you check on her...and I would also keep her location (box, tote, etc) as dark as possible but not constricting of air flow. Good deal.


----------



## TriciaStringer (Jan 23, 2019)

Welcome! What a great blessing your dad has given you. 
I don’t have a desert tortoise so not any help with that. I did see that you mentioned dogs. The dogs should not have access to the tortoise. Even the most gentle and trusted dog can suddenly see a tortoise as a chew toy.


----------



## Trishyha (Jan 23, 2019)

ascott said:


> lol...I would suggest, if you are not already doing so, not physically disturbing her each time you check on her...and I would also keep her location (box, tote, etc) as dark as possible but not constricting of air flow. Good deal.



Yes I just peek in. I have the box covered with a towel to keep it dark. I just think “I wouldn’t want anyone waking me up so I try to be respectful. Thank you.


----------



## Trishyha (Jan 23, 2019)

TriciaStringer said:


> Welcome! What a great blessing your dad has given you.
> I don’t have a desert tortoise so not any help with that. I did see that you mentioned dogs. The dogs should not have access to the tortoise. Even the most gentle and trusted dog can suddenly see a tortoise as a chew toy.



They are small old dogs. Chihuahua mixes. My dad had 6 dogs one being a big Shepard rot mix. She’s use to dog. They just looked forward to eating her poop. Gross. 
I do realize that my dogs don’t know her or what she is. I’m taking LOTS of caution.


----------



## Ariza (Feb 2, 2019)

I'm glad I don't have dogs, one thing I don't have to worry about my tort. I have indoor cats and strays that visit my yard and ALL of them are very curious about Ariza but are also afraid of her and move away if she heads toward them. It's funny! Your tort will probably want to sleep under your shed unless you make it a burrow. I made mine two burrows, one facing north and one facing south. They're made with cinder blocks and a plywood on top and topped with dirt and dry weeds. I thought she was brumating in her north burrow, and just saw her today browsing and had come out of south burrow. She has the whole yard to herself and does whatever she wants, and I hope she's happy. Good luck with your Toruga, glad you found this forum with lots of info and helpful tort guardians.


----------



## Cathie G (Feb 2, 2019)

Trishyha said:


> Thank you. I appreciate it.


Just wondering how things are going with you, family, and turdess. Hopefully everyone's wonderful.


----------



## Trishyha (Feb 7, 2019)

Cathie G said:


> Just wondering how things are going with you, family, and turdess. Hopefully everyone's wonderful.



Hello. I’m learning so much. Fortunately, because she’s brumating I have time to tortoise proof my yard. Also, here in San Diego we have a tortoise society. So I will be able to perhap meet people who can help me. 
Thank you for checking in with me. I really appreciate it. I feel like a new mom all over again. It’s a bit overwhelming.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 7, 2019)

Poor tortoise. When she wakes up and you allow her to go outside, she'll probably think she's died and gone to heaven. I can't imagine her living in the garage all this time. Your dog house will do nicely. You can add a bunch of leaves inside for her to burrow into. 

Welcome to the Forum! Glad to have you and your new desert tortoise as part of our group.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Feb 7, 2019)

Trishyha said:


> Oh and by the way, the tree is a pomelo tree (Chinese grapefruit).



I can’t believe that you have such a large, fruit-producing Pomelo in your garden! Wow. Saw them for sale at our International market yesterdsy for like $2.00 per pound! Or more.

https://food52.com/blog/15481-are-pomelos-worth-it


----------



## Cathie G (Feb 7, 2019)

Trishyha said:


> Hello. I’m learning so much. Fortunately, because she’s brumating I have time to tortoise proof my yard. Also, here in San Diego we have a tortoise society. So I will be able to perhap meet people who can help me.
> Thank you for checking in with me. I really appreciate it. I feel like a new mom all over again. It’s a bit overwhelming.


Yes it is overwhelming. I've been at it for almost 12 years and still learning. One thing I have witnessed though is the new pet stores in our town go to tortoise forum for answers. It's a great big plus that you also have a tortoise society close. The reason there's a lot of conflicting info is because everyone has different experiences with their tortoise. The tortoises all have their own personality. Every home is different but eventually you can boil all the info down to a semi routine. With room for change if there's new knowledge.


----------



## Cathie G (Feb 7, 2019)

Ariza said:


> I'm glad I don't have dogs, one thing I don't have to worry about my tort. I have indoor cats and strays that visit my yard and ALL of them are very curious about Ariza but are also afraid of her and move away if she heads toward them. It's funny! Your tort will probably want to sleep under your shed unless you make it a burrow. I made mine two burrows, one facing north and one facing south. They're made with cinder blocks and a plywood on top and topped with dirt and dry weeds. I thought she was brumating in her north burrow, and just saw her today browsing and had come out of south burrow. She has the whole yard to herself and does whatever she wants, and I hope she's happy. Good luck with your Toruga, glad you found this forum with lots of info and helpful tort guardians.


Hello and it is hilariously funny. I used to have a cat that would actually let my Russian cozy up to him. But you could see the cat's skin crawling under his fur.


----------



## Trishyha (Mar 1, 2019)

Thank you!! [emoji6]


----------



## Lyn W (Mar 2, 2019)

Hi and welcome and good luck with your new tort.


----------



## Trishyha (Mar 31, 2019)

It’s spring!! I finally got an enclosure together for my tortoise. What are the signs of the tortoise being awake?? Is anyone’s tortoise awake in Southern California, more specifically San Diego?


----------



## Trishyha (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## Trishyha (Apr 3, 2019)

My little guy woke up the day after his enclosure was completed.


----------



## TriciaStringer (Apr 4, 2019)

Trishyha said:


> My little guy woke up the day after his enclosure was completed.
> View attachment 268948
> View attachment 268949
> View attachment 268950
> View attachment 268951


He looks like a teenager that just woke up.


----------



## Christine&Callidus (Apr 4, 2019)

Trishyha said:


> My little guy woke up the day after his enclosure was completed.
> View attachment 268948
> View attachment 268949
> View attachment 268950
> View attachment 268951



Oh so exciting! Keep updating as it adapts and how he does?


----------



## Trishyha (Apr 4, 2019)

Christine&Callidus said:


> Oh so exciting! Keep updating as it adapts and how he does?



Will do....
It’s funny seeing him case the perimeter of his pen looking for a way out.


----------



## EllieMay (Apr 4, 2019)

TriciaStringer said:


> He looks like a teenager that just woke up.



I was thinking the same thing!!! That’s a mad look if I ever saw one!!! Lol [emoji23]


----------



## Christine&Callidus (Apr 4, 2019)

Trishyha said:


> Will do....
> It’s funny seeing him case the perimeter of his pen looking for a way out.



From what I’ve read on this forum it seems that that is normal behavior for the first few days of a new space as he figures out the boundaries of the new home  

Have you figured out the gender? I noticed that you referred to it as a she in the beginning of the thread, if I’m not mistaken...


----------



## Trishyha (Apr 4, 2019)

Christine&Callidus said:


> From what I’ve read on this forum it seems that that is normal behavior for the first few days of a new space as he figures out the boundaries of the new home
> 
> Have you figured out the gender? I noticed that you referred to it as a she in the beginning of the thread, if I’m not mistaken...



Well, when my dad and sister had him they referred to him as her but in my research I learned that males have gulars, which he has and his belly is concaved.


----------



## Christine&Callidus (Apr 5, 2019)

Trishyha said:


> Well, when my dad and sister had him they referred to him as her but in my research I learned that males have gulars, which he has and his belly is concaved.



Ooh great! It’s nice to know for sure... My little one is about a month old and I can’t tell the gender yet, so for now it’s called “hy-sy-dit” which translates to ‘he-she-it’ [emoji16]


----------



## MeeshCo (Apr 24, 2019)

What a great looking tortoise! I noticed that you have chicken wire over his pen. My tortoise has his own section of the yard, but it is not covered. He's been in the family for around 50 years now, 12 or 13 with us, but he's always been out in the open, with shelter for sleeping (his favorite spot is under the top of a dog house, behind our shed). I'm just wondering if that is something I should think about doing? I live in Northern California (SF Bay Area).


----------



## Trishyha (Apr 24, 2019)

MeeshCo said:


> What a great looking tortoise! I noticed that you have chicken wire over his pen. My tortoise has his own section of the yard, but it is not covered. He's been in the family for around 50 years now, 12 or 13 with us, but he's always been out in the open, with shelter for sleeping (his favorite spot is under the top of a dog house, behind our shed). I'm just wondering if that is something I should think about doing? I live in Northern California (SF Bay Area).



I’m in San Diego and even though I’m in the city, there are a lot of critters like raccoons, possums, stay cats and crows. I don’t want to risks. Since the original pics I’ve added plants. However, he’s eating them faster then they can set and grow. Lol.


----------



## Trishyha (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## Trishyha (Apr 24, 2019)




----------

